# [VIDEO] Google Nexus 7 Tablet - Asus Case Review



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

tl;dw

CN: it sucks

But thanks for the review!


----------



## theambassadorofdeath (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow that case blows. I've seen firmer jello. Appreciate the review def helped me out.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

nhat said:


> tl;dw
> 
> CN: it sucks
> 
> But thanks for the review!


tl:dw?

That's a new one.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

i ordered this.. will let u guys know how it is.
http://www.amazon.com/Google-Tablet-Leather-Sapphire-Supcase/dp/B008HDLIY4/


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

please do...I was looking at that this morning.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

number5toad said:


> please do...I was looking at that this morning.


I'm sure there will be a boat load of options coming very soon.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

Man I regret getting that case. LOL.. looks awful


----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

I appreciate this review. Thank you. 
i can relate to your comment about the Touchpad first hand, since that is what i currently have and i do NOT like the flimsy-ness of the front flap. 
that has always always bothered me. Folding it back, although the TP doesn't have that wedge of plastic like this Asus one seems to have, it just seems very cheap and irregular.

You have convinced me to pass on this Asus case. furthermore, i see no way in which to prop this table up in any way shape or form with this case.
at least the TP case has that going for it.

the search continues !

regards!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Nickles said:


> I appreciate this review. Thank you.
> i can relate to your comment about the Touchpad first hand, since that is what i currently have and i do NOT like the flimsy-ness of the front flap.
> that has always always bothered me.	Folding it back, although the TP doesn't have that wedge of plastic like this Asus one seems to have, it just seems very cheap and irregular.
> 
> ...


It's funny that you mention propping. I was having a hell of a time trying to watch a movie while having this case on it. I tried folding it back, and that ultimately muted the speaker a bit. I ended up closing it and watching the movie on my Touchpad.


----------



## zeppler (Jul 18, 2012)

great review. thanks for the honesty. i went ahead and bought a snap on back cover and zagg screen protector instead, until better cases come out. in time.


----------



## Budwizer (Dec 22, 2011)

The small hole on the side of the case is for the second microphone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the video man. Glad I didn't get it not only cause it held shipping back but not a huge fan of how flimsy the cover is and also not a fan of the grey.


----------



## zvogt (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been looking for something like this:
http://cellphoneshop.net/casekeyp6200.html
But haven't had any luck finding one (yet). I can only assume similar products will show up on the market eventually.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

zvogt said:


> I've been looking for something like this:
> http://cellphoneshop.net/casekeyp6200.html
> But haven't had any luck finding one (yet). I can only assume similar products will show up on the market eventually.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IEGS2Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a feeling that in a few months, there will be a boatload of new accessories available for this device.


----------

